# Dealing with biting at legs/clothing on a walk?



## minerva_deluthe (May 6, 2012)

So our puppy's newest big thrill is biting at legs and clothing when she is exciting. This was a real problem on our walk tonight - she tore a hole in my jeans. In the past few days she has torn my daughter's skirt and another pair of my capris. It's so annoying! She does it when she is excited and rambunctious, but we walked her for 90 mins tonight, including some offleash running, and she was still halfheartedly trying it on the way home.


Ian Dunbar says to do a high pitched 'yip' like a puppy would, and if she doesn't stop biting to get up and walk away. This was working nicely for hand chewing, but this leg biting is a new level of amped up/maniacal and yipping is not going to cut it.

So what should I do? I don't want to go too 'alpha' and scare her. But on the other hand I think what would the grown dog we hang out with do about this? He would put up with gentle stuff, but when she crosses the line he would put her in her place. It feels like testing/aggressive puppy behaviour, not simple cute play, if that makes sense.

How to deal with it without scaring her or being overbearing, but being firm enough to get the message across?

:help:


----------



## maureen_mickel (Jul 17, 2011)

minerva_deluthe said:


> So our puppy's newest big thrill is biting at legs and clothing when she is exciting. This was a real problem on our walk tonight - she tore a hole in my jeans. In the past few days she has torn my daughter's skirt and another pair of my capris. It's so annoying! She does it when she is excited and rambunctious, but we walked her for 90 mins tonight, including some offleash running, and she was still halfheartedly trying it on the way home.
> 
> 
> Ian Dunbar says to do a high pitched 'yip' like a puppy would, and if she doesn't stop biting to get up and walk away. This was working nicely for hand chewing, but this leg biting is a new level of amped up/maniacal and yipping is not going to cut it.
> ...


Welcome to the wonderful GSD landshark. They are an interesting species x3 They of coarse grow out of it. Dont "turn yourself into a dog" when dealing with her, this can create some problems. Work with her. Walk around your yardwith the leash on her, when she starts biting, say "ouch" take her back inside for a punishment. after a min or two take her back out, when she does it again, repeat.

edit: when you put her inside, you may want to stay outside, just put her in a safe area. This will eliminate all the fun, thus creating a humane and effective punishment.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Try walking faster and carry a toy to shove in her mouth as needed. She will out grow this. It's very normal puppy behavior and not testing or aggressive. 

Do not do the alpha thing and do not do the punishment thing. She's a baby and wants to play and remember, like any baby, they explore their world through their mouth. 

I didn't have a single pair of pants survive puppyhood without holes. Best bet is to wear the same holey pair as much as possible.


----------



## minerva_deluthe (May 6, 2012)

So basically just deal with it like an annoying stage that will end but doesn't need to be addressed, just managed?


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

Stuffing the toy in her mouth and walking faster IS addressing the problem.  It's just a normal puppy phase that, if you are consistent in redirecting her to something more fun, she will grow out of. Do not hit or punish your dog for normal puppy behavior.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

minerva_deluthe said:


> So basically just deal with it like an annoying stage that will end but doesn't need to be addressed, just managed?


Yes! And Chrissy you summed it up very nicely too.


----------



## minerva_deluthe (May 6, 2012)

Oh I would never hit her.

We did end up pushing her away though so I was worried about how that could affect her perception of hands. It's hard not to do though when she is really intense.

We can't really walk any faster. I have two kids and am pushing a stroller.

But I can bring her tug toy or something. Sticks were no help tonight, but the tug toy might do the trick. She kept grabbing the leash in her mouth and carrying it, that created some very nice breaks from the biting.


----------



## minerva_deluthe (May 6, 2012)

Thanks for the help! Sorry, forgot to say that. I will try the tug toy tomorrow.


----------



## Jazmeena (Feb 9, 2012)

just another suggestion - what we did when ours would bite the legs/ankles, is to just stop in our tracks and not move. Start walking again and as soon as she nips, stop. We would stop for 2 to 3 seconds before moving again. Be consistent - do this EVERY time she nips. It seems to have worked well and within a couple of days, she had pretty much stopped. She still does it on rare occasion, but thats more when I am wearing a long skirt and thats something new for her because I rarely wear a dress/skirt!!


----------



## maureen_mickel (Jul 17, 2011)

Elaine said:


> Try walking faster and carry a toy to shove in her mouth as needed. She will out grow this. It's very normal puppy behavior and not testing or aggressive.
> 
> Do not do the alpha thing and do not do the punishment thing. She's a baby and wants to play and remember, like any baby, they explore their world through their mouth.
> 
> I didn't have a single pair of pants survive puppyhood without holes. Best bet is to wear the same holey pair as much as possible.


The toy thing did work for me x3 she found my legs more interesting, so i had to teach her what "ouch" ment in a humane and effective way, now when we are playing and she accidently hurts me i say ouch, she knows what it means and "attacks" me with licks xD but NEVER EVER use "alpha" methods, thisare scientifically ineffective and they destroy the dog-human bond. They toy thing is a good suggestion, but if it doesnt work there is always many backups. Celia was a true shark and whenever i would would around the yard she would bite my pants, tried the toy, shed drop it and goin for the kill! But every puppy is different :] Btw, the "punishment" i mentioned is not at all physical in anyway, just stopping the fun for a few moments.


----------



## Psychedelic Shepherd (Jun 11, 2012)

Sometimes my boy, Hendrix, is a shark. He used to be really bad when he was just two months old. He's grown out of it with patience and guidance. However, when we're going downstairs to his crate or to eat he sometimes stops on the steps to get my feet. It's almost as if he's herding me down. It drives me crazy because I'm afraid I'll trip on him or knock him down the stairs some day.
Another problem I'm having is hand biting when I'm trying to trim his nails, clean his ears, or check his teeth. Belly rubs incapacitate him and it gives me a chance to get my hands where I need to go, but it's also teaching him that if he puts his mouth on my hand, he might get a belly rub. I'm trying to stop this behavior by doing the opposite of what he wants, but I'm having trouble wiping muddy paws and the like. It's the one thing I'm really struggling with. I've tried to occupy him with toys or treats but to no avail. He's six months old now and he's starting to get his big boy teeth in. Any suggestions? 
Sorry to hijack your tread here.


----------



## maureen_mickel (Jul 17, 2011)

Psychedelic Shepherd said:


> Sometimes my boy, Hendrix, is a shark. He used to be really bad when he was just two months old. He's grown out of it with patience and guidance. However, when we're going downstairs to his crate or to eat he sometimes stops on the steps to get my feet. It's almost as if he's herding me down. It drives me crazy because I'm afraid I'll trip on him or knock him down the stairs some day.
> Another problem I'm having is hand biting when I'm trying to trim his nails, clean his ears, or check his teeth. Belly rubs incapacitate him and it gives me a chance to get my hands where I need to go, but it's also teaching him that if he puts his mouth on my hand, he might get a belly rub. I'm trying to stop this behavior by doing the opposite of what he wants, but I'm having trouble wiping muddy paws and the like. It's the one thing I'm really struggling with. I've tried to occupy him with toys or treats but to no avail. He's six months old now and he's starting to get his big boy teeth in. Any suggestions?
> Sorry to hijack your tread here.


Have you tried useing a pig ear? Or some kinda of treat he never has had before? When i was teaching Celia to tolerate nail clipping, i had to keep her mouth busy with a treat or pig ear. That would be the only time she would get that specific treat. Have you taught "leave it"? That is the most useful cue, if you need a tutorial check one out on youtube.


----------



## Psychedelic Shepherd (Jun 11, 2012)

He knows "leave it" pretty well. I guess I should work on it some more, however. I haven't tried the pig ear idea. I suppose that's a good idea. He just gets so amped up when I get a towel to wipe his paws. He's getting better about baths, but drying him is a nightmare. He just doesn't like to be groomed and that so far is my biggest problem.


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

Psychedelic Shepherd said:


> Sometimes my boy, Hendrix, is a shark. He used to be really bad when he was just two months old. He's grown out of it with patience and guidance. However, when we're going downstairs to his crate or to eat he sometimes stops on the steps to get my feet. It's almost as if he's herding me down. It drives me crazy because I'm afraid I'll trip on him or knock him down the stairs some day.
> Another problem I'm having is hand biting when I'm trying to trim his nails, clean his ears, or check his teeth. Belly rubs incapacitate him and it gives me a chance to get my hands where I need to go, but it's also teaching him that if he puts his mouth on my hand, he might get a belly rub. I'm trying to stop this behavior by doing the opposite of what he wants, but I'm having trouble wiping muddy paws and the like. It's the one thing I'm really struggling with. I've tried to occupy him with toys or treats but to no avail. He's six months old now and he's starting to get his big boy teeth in. Any suggestions?
> Sorry to hijack your tread here.


Tire him out. Go walk a couple miles and play fetch or bring out a flirt pole. Once he's exhausted it's much easier to keep him still with treats.


----------



## maureen_mickel (Jul 17, 2011)

Verivus said:


> Tire him out. Go walk a couple miles and play fetch or bring out a flirt pole. Once he's exhausted it's much easier to keep him still with treats.


Thats a good idea too. Idk why i didnt think of that!


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

minerva_deluthe said:


> So basically just deal with it like an annoying stage that will end but doesn't need to be addressed, just managed?


 
Depends on how long you want to put up with it.

How long do you think a mother dog (or littermate) would put up with over the top biting behavior? A little bit for sure but there has to be a limit that the puppy must learn.


----------

